

Mona Lisa is no mystery for micro-sociology - hammeringtime
http://sociological-eye.blogspot.com/2012/12/mona-lisa-is-no-mystery-for-micro.html

======
cafard
It is not a confidence builder when the page has a prominent advertisement for
the book _Napoleon Never Slept_. According to those who knew him, he required
an average amount of sleep, but in emergencies could stay awake and alert for
a long time.

